# Random plants sprouting in cocofibre?



## Zyranne (Mar 29, 2019)

So I've noticed that in my snail enclosure these tiny tiny plants are sprouting with two leaves. Really strange, I have read that plants do not grow well in cocofibre.

What are these? Should I leave them or pluck them out?


----------



## cold blood (Mar 29, 2019)

leave them...pluck them out, it really doesnt matter.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 29, 2019)

You now got yourself a 100% natural toy for your inverts to play with. Congratulation!


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 10, 2019)

I'd pot it, ID it later.


----------



## Vanisher (Apr 10, 2019)

Cool! Leave it i'd say


----------

